# Per push question



## GreenscapesWV (Sep 24, 2011)

CURRENTLY WON BID ON 6 APARTMENT COMPLEXES AND AM TRYING TO SETMY ACCUMLATION CHART. THE PER PUSH PRICE COVERS UP TO 5" OF SNOW. iF THERE IS OVER 5" OF SNOW HOW MUCH SHOULD I CHARGE PER 3-5" OF SNOW ACCUMULATION? MORE SNOW MORE TIME OBVIOUSLY AND I DONT WANT TO TAKE A LOSS. WHAT RULE OF THUMB ARE YOU GUYS USING WHEN SNOW EXCEEDS THE PER PUSH ACCUMULATION? THANKS IN ADVANCE!1

2002 CHEVY 2500 HD POWER V 8.2


----------



## highlander316 (Oct 18, 2006)

was your bid written in all caps? Also, how did you win the bid if you didn't submit numbers?


----------



## GreenscapesWV (Sep 24, 2011)

I put in a per push price in the contract i will put the accumulation chart


----------



## trqjnky (Nov 12, 2009)

Ok, im learning the same thing tonight. Most guys add 50% of their base push price for each tier. From what I can tell. Im using this method for properties I've done before and it seems pretty close

Ie
1-4 100 dollars
4-6 150
6-8 200


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

Well if you are allowed to change your bid after acceptance, I would have your up to 5" price then charge double for 5.000001-5.000002" then double it again for 5.000003-5.000004" and so on....I gotta get me some customers like this.....


----------



## trqjnky (Nov 12, 2009)

Heck, don't get crazy, really you should go 5.000001-5.000003


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

My question on the per push with an increase is, where were you for the first 5 inches and why should they pay more because your late. Man,I like seasonal contracts!


----------



## trqjnky (Nov 12, 2009)

grandview;1322274 said:


> My question on the per push with an increase is, where were you for the first 5 inches and why should they pay more because your late. Man,I like seasonal contracts!


never thought of this... HOW TRUE! wtf, do you just add total storm accumulation? or how much is on the ground when you push? that would suck ass to push a 5-10" deep snow all at once.:realmad:


----------



## GreenscapesWV (Sep 24, 2011)

this particular complex only wants plowed once a day no matter what! so if icome at 9am monday and it snows 9" monday night and tuesday theres that much snow..all others want me there 2"


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Dump them ,not worth it.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

The whole pricing per inches thing is way too much trouble and leaves room for the customer to argue. Either go seasonal or flat rate per storm.


----------



## Tubby's Snow Plowing (Dec 13, 2009)

Agreed. I don't like per inch pricing as it isn't the customer's choice how much snow is there during a storm. Seasonal/monthly or per storm (push).

I have seasonal/monthly with 3 inch trigger and per storm. 

During big storms I cruise around during the day for quick $20 jobs to clear the apron of the driveway where the road plow passed. Use that as my marketing tool to get more contracts.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Tubby's Snow Plowing;1322890 said:


> During big storms I cruise around during the day for quick $20 jobs to clear the apron of the driveway where the road plow passed. Use that as my marketing tool to get more contracts.


Those were great, but I never looked for them. Some schmuck would be there exhausted and I'd get waived down. I used to knock a couple of those out every storm or so. That would be my gas and coffee payup I never got any actual customers from that though.


----------



## Tubby's Snow Plowing (Dec 13, 2009)

I've gotten a few customers from doing that. It doesn't work all the time, but I'm making money and marketing at the same time. Usually I'll just get the "big storm customers" that want service for a foot of snow or more when it really comes down.


----------



## bigstumpyd (Jan 9, 2011)

My contract says every 3 inches is x amount of dollars. So if we get 6 inches of snow I plow two times. at 3 and 6 inches.


----------



## james.j.smith (Sep 20, 2010)

Dont want to sound dumb I'm trying to figure out the best wat to provide a estimate, just in case I ever need to or want to. 

what if the officaial snow count is 5" or 5.5? you would plow at 3 and again at 5" ?


----------



## Plowman52 (Oct 3, 2009)

james.j.smith;1341835 said:


> Dont want to sound dumb I'm trying to figure out the best wat to provide a estimate, just in case I ever need to or want to.
> 
> what if the officaial snow count is 5" or 5.5? you would plow at 3 and again at 5" ?


you should always give a formal estimate so both partys know whats going on.


----------

